# Another use for the 'report' button?



## YayMii (Sep 9, 2010)

Are we allowed to use the 'report' button to notify someone about a mistake in the OP of a thread (if the OP is a staffer)? I mean mistake as in anything, from a typo to completely false info. It happens from time to time, and I'm just wondering if we're allowed doing this.


----------



## antwill (Sep 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to use the 'report' button to notify someone about a mistake in the OP of a thread (if the OP is a staffer)? I mean mistake as in anything, from a typo to completely false info. It happens from time to time, and I'm just wondering if we're allowed doing this.


Why not PM the mod directly, seems a bit excessive to use the report button, and seems to go against the purpose of the button in the first place... unless you want to spam all the mods with reports of useless things?


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

Most people alreadly use the report button for other uses. If I need a thread title changed, I report it.

If you see an issue with a member of staffs post, then you should probably PM that member of staff directly.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to use the 'report' button to notify someone about a mistake in the OP of a thread (if the OP is a staffer)?


i've been doing that since i got here


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 9, 2010)

When reporting, it says this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This form is to be used ONLY for reporting objectional content, etc and is not to be used as a method of communicating with moderators for other reasons.



Personally, I don't really mind it though. Maybe PMing or Replying to the Topic is a little better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I've used it for a long time to just bring a thread to a moderator's attention. Like say for example I make a typo in a topic title, I'll just report it and a mod will come over and fix the title for me. It's happened a few times. I guess you can classify "objectional content" as anything from flaming and trolling to correcting a topic title or locking a thread that's since been rendered useless.


----------



## antwill (Sep 9, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You disapprove of something so strongly just because there was a typo?


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 9, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> You disapprove of something so strongly just because there was a typo?


Yeah you do. If you make a big typo in the thread title it makes you look like a twat, especially if you missed out a word like 'not'. Hence you ask a staff to fix if for you, and the easiest way to that is to report the post. That way any member of staff can deal with it once one of them notices the report.


----------



## dice (Sep 9, 2010)

We accept such threads (e.g. typo's) provided that we don't get an assload in one go to filter through (currently not the case).

Depending on the "seriousness" (for want of a better word) of the incorrect information, a simple reply to said post (including reasons as to why they're wrong) should suffice. If enough members do this staff involvement shouldn't be necessary unless things get out of hand (e.g. flaming).


----------

